# Branstock buildings review?



## Lost5479 (Feb 26, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone has heard of them or any experience with them. They build box beam buildings.

Thank you
Paul

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bkraker (Jan 9, 2012)

I know this is an old post and you probably aren't looking for feedback anymore, but I want to warn any other readers of this review to run as far away from Branstock as you can. You would not believe the horror story I went through building this barn. The builder they sent me, Richard Pearson, showed up to the job site with two guys and no tools. They were constantly helping themselves to the tools in my garage without asking. He had no drivers license or money so I had to drive him to the hotel and pay for his room. The next day he didn't show up because both of his helpers quit. This story continued for two months. He was even staying in my camper at a near by campground for awhile and he got in a fight with one of his hired craigslist workers on the job sight and swung a hammer at the guys heads. He ended up leaving halfway through the job and I ended up building a good portion of the barn. You wouldn't believe half the stories I have while dealing with these clowns. It took 9 month just to erect the barn with no cement, insulation, electrical or plumbing (just the metal shell and framing).


----------



## jarhead1 (Sep 29, 2006)

bkraker said:


> I know this is an old post and you probably aren't looking for feedback anymore, but I want to warn any other readers of this review to run as far away from Branstock as you can. You would not believe the horror story I went through building this barn. The builder they sent me, Richard Pearson, showed up to the job site with two guys and no tools. They were constantly helping themselves to the tools in my garage without asking. He had no drivers license or money so I had to drive him to the hotel and pay for his room. The next day he didn't show up because both of his helpers quit. This story continued for two months. He was even staying in my camper at a near by campground for awhile and he got in a fight with one of his hired craigslist workers on the job sight and swung a hammer at the guys heads. He ended up leaving halfway through the job and I ended up building a good portion of the barn. You wouldn't believe half the stories I have while dealing with these clowns. It took 9 month just to erect the barn with no cement, insulation, electrical or plumbing (just the metal shell and framing).


Sorry to hear about your experience. But this truly sounds more like an issue with you than It does with them. I do trust that they are not equality outfit though.


----------

